# Anyone Painted a Les Schwab?



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm going to look at one tomorrow for the exterior. Guy I talked to said they wanted to repaint all the red, only.

Wondering if anyone has done a repaint, and what type of paint they used or were speced for. I'll find out most of the info tomorrow, I'm sure. I didn't want to take up too much of his time on the phone so I didn't ask too many questions.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Hines Painting said:


> I'm going to look at one tomorrow for the exterior. Guy I talked to said they wanted to repaint all the red, only.
> 
> Wondering if anyone has done a repaint, and what type of paint they used or were speced for. I'll find out most of the info tomorrow, I'm sure. I didn't want to take up too much of his time on the phone so I didn't ask too many questions.


I confess my ignorance. I know what a Les Paul is...a Les Schwaub? I haven't a clue. Please enlighten me.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

I believe it's a tire shop chain


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Andyman said:


> I believe it's a tire shop chain


Thanks. Something told me it wasn't a guitar.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Ya, it's a tire shop chain...should've mentioned that I guess. Mostly on the west coast I think.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

You'll be able to get a color name and number no problem, no sense really worrying about it till you get ur specs, them chains the color will be in the computer at the paint store. Les Schuab red it will be called more likely than not.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm not really worried about it, just thought I would see if anyone that might have done one before had problems, concerns, etc.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> I'm going to look at one tomorrow for the exterior. Guy I talked to said they wanted to repaint all the red, only.
> 
> Wondering if anyone has done a repaint, and what type of paint they used or were speced for. I'll find out most of the info tomorrow, I'm sure. I didn't want to take up too much of his time on the phone so I didn't ask too many questions.


We've been invited to bid on them. The specs we saw were for Rodda Paints, with no substitution allowed.

At the time, that was a budget breaker, as we had no retailer anywhere near us.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes.

Other than some extra time spent carefully degreasing all surfaces that were to be painted, pretty straightforward. 


Been quite a while since I did that.


----------



## Rick M (Dec 30, 2013)

They are a fast paced company and specific about exactly what they want. Most stores I believe are block and the dirt in all the usual places. Also, I highly recommend Rodda Material, I have been a customer for about 40yrs. Have fun they can keep you busy!...........Rick


----------

